# Holland - Widerhaken/Drilling erlaubt?



## snow21 (22. Februar 2015)

Meine Freundin und ich wollen nächstes Wochenende einmal wieder nach Holland angeln fahren.

Widerhaken/Drilling
Ein Kollege meinte das man dort nur Hacken ohne Widerhaken nutzen darf und bei Drillingen sollte man aufpassen da die nicht gerne gesehen werden. Zielfisch sind Barsch/Zander/Hecht.

Leider habe ich da nichts im Internet zu gefunden und wollte euch einmal fragen nicht das ich mich strafbar mache - Gesetz ist Gesetz.


Ich danke euch schon einmal #6


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Holland - Widerhaken/Drilling erlaubt?*

Moin Moin
Keine sorge n Angstdriling auch mit Wiederhacken ist erlaubt - denn die ganzen Wobbler sind ja alle mit Drillingen Wiederhacken und sind auch erlaubt - egal ob am toten Köderfisch oder am Gummifisch ,,,auch in NL.


----------



## feldi1987 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Holland - Widerhaken/Drilling erlaubt?*

Der drilling ist nur erlaubt wenn:

- er wirklich drei schänkel besitzt
- er das höhstgewicht von 99,9 kg nicht über schreitet
- er nicht aus elastischen Materialien besteht

Ein Widerhaken ist nur erlaubt wenn:

- er mit der Absicht genutzt wird ein Fisch zu fangen
- er nicht größer als der Hakenschänkel ist
- er fest mit dem Haken verbunden ist (angeknotet zählt auch)

Wichtig für beides. Zum einführen eines in Deutschland gekauften Drillinge / Widerhaken bedarf es einer Anmeldung an der Grenz bzw. Bei der Fischereipolizei.
Für die illegale Einfuhr wird eine freiheitsstrafe von mindestens 25 Jahren verhängt.


----------



## magi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Holland - Widerhaken/Drilling erlaubt?*

Starkes Posting, toller Typ!! Hat sehr zur Klärung der Frage des TE's beigetragen - Hut ab!


----------



## feldi1987 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Holland - Widerhaken/Drilling erlaubt?*

Mein gott magi ..... Die Frage war doch schon beantwortet.

Ein bisschen Spaß darf doch wohl mal sein. 

#6

Aber um nochmal eindeutig zur Klärung beizutragen, alles erlaubt. Widerhaken und drilling sind kein Problem snow.... Viel Spaß mit deiner Freundin beim angeln im schönsten land Europas.
Fangt was schönes.

Meld dich doch mal an bei,
Www.mijnvismaat.nl 

Da kannst du deine Fänge eintragen. Aktuell läuft sogar ein Barsch Wettbewerb dort. Gibt was schönes zu gewinnen.

LG auch an magi #6


----------



## snow21 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Holland - Widerhaken/Drilling erlaubt?*

ich danke euch für die rückmeldung
dann können wir ja anberuhigt angeln ^^
euch auch noch schöne fänge


----------

